# Amano shrimp



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering if these shrimp can be kept single specimen in a 20 gallon community tank with a swordtail, a platy, black phantom tetras and pygmy cories.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Why would you want to keep 'em alone? you could easily have 10+ in there.


----------

